
Miguel de Icaza on Windows 10x - tosh
https://twitter.com/migueldeicaza/status/1228324248927817728
======
captainmuon
I understand where they are coming from, but most of the apps I write 'hook or
poke the OS in unsavory ways'. That's one of the benefits of the win32 app
model. If you can't do that anymore, you might as well write web apps.

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
>If you can't do that anymore, you might as well write web apps.

Come on.

------
zelly
I wonder how long until Windows switches to the Linux kernel.

------
abjKT26nO8
Judging from the screenshots, the UI looks like KDE.

------
baybal2
Billy Gates once said that RPM and centralised package management/repositories
were a bad (for business) idea

~~~
naikrovek
It's very clear that you have extreme respect for those statements when you
call him "Billy," too.

~~~
baybal2
I think he also said something to the tune of "How would you make people buy
software if they can find and download a package for anything they want with a
few mouse clicks?"

~~~
Shorel
Then Steam and iOS Apple store happened and they have been trying to copy that
model ever since.

And Android did copy the model and it is amazingly profitable for Google.

Microsoft seems to be hating themselves over that failure.

